# Invalid Format only for PC Games



## qazxswedc (Feb 7, 2010)

*LG TV Invalid Format only for PC Games*

I'm using a 50' LG LCD TV, full HD, 1080p, connected to my laptop running Linux via an RGB-PC cable, and it runs smoothly. However, any time I try to open a full screen game (Counter Strike, Civilization, Stronghold) the TV turns black and has the message "Invalid Format". I've tried changing the resolution of my screen a few times before opening the games, but nothing has worked. I do know, however, that when I change the refresh rate on my computer from 60Hz to 75Hz, the screen also changes to invalid format. Is this because of the OS? Or is it because of the fact the games are old?


----------

